# Calling Kennedy 22 or Tsunami RDA experts



## theyettie (19/4/16)

Hi guys and gals.

So I got my Geekvape Tsunami today. Couldn't wait until I got home, so used my "emergency coil building kit" to build dual SS 316L coils (after rinsing of the machine oil of course). 

The wicking is giving me headaches, I'm battling to drip without having juice going down those tubes to the air holes.

How do you wick this sucker?

Thanks for having a read.


----------



## theyettie (19/4/16)

*off


----------



## skola (19/4/16)

Hey @theyettie,

I use a combination of two methods. I'll lightly paint the coils with juice, to get the wick inside the coil wet and then I'll drip like 10/15 drops in the centre of the deck. Making sure that I don't over drip where liquid flows into the airflow holes.

*EDIT: I wick it the same as every other RDA. Also keep my coils as close to the airflow as possible..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/4/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/4/16)

Yes do not drip the coils aside from first wick just use the juice well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (19/4/16)

skola said:


> Hey @theyettie,
> 
> I use a combination of two methods. I'll lightly paint the coils with juice, to get the wick inside the coil wet and then I'll drip like 10/15 drops in the centre of the deck. Making sure that I don't over drip where liquid flows into the airflow holes.
> 
> *EDIT: I wick it the same as every other RDA. Also keep my coils as close to the airflow as possible..



Hey man.

Thanks for the info. Whilst I was waiting for replies on the forum I came across a vid on youtube (by 2 rather irritating americans) about "S" wicking a Kennedy. So I rewicked the Tsunami their way and it seems to work well! (So I'll forget about the irritability factor)

I'll attach pics just now. I think I am spoiled with the Velocity where you can basically chuck juice at it from the other side of the room and it still doesn't mess, so I'll probably have to calm down a bit with the Tsunami.

Having said that, with this "S wicking" you can give a generous squirt of juice in the middle without things getting too messy.

Thanks gents!


----------



## theyettie (19/4/16)

Just for clarity if someone checks this thread out and doesn't follow, all you do with the s wicking is tuck one ear of your cotton on each side into that cavity in the middle and tuck the other one as you would normally. 

Also excuse the ugly coils, as mentioned I don't have all my tools used for building with me...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/4/16)

theyettie said:


> Just for clarity if someone checks this thread out and doesn't follow, all you do with the s wicking is tuck one ear of your cotton on each side into that cavity in the middle and tuck the other one as you would normally.
> 
> Also excuse the ugly coils, as mentioned I don't have all my tools used for building with me...


I tuck them in the sides but then use a pin to pull aboit half the tails into the centre of the juice well, then twirling the pin to fluff out cotton nicely. An improvised 'scottish roll' google it if you dont know it. My wicks hold about 20 to 25 toots in this manner. Spillage is unheard-of. Scottish roll also wicks faster for those super hot builds...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/4/16)

Get some twisted steel in that atty and feel the POWAHHHH... This build in this atty... just... WOW. 2 strands 24g steel (yes 24g) twisted up, 8 wraps, .2 ohms, ID unknown thanks to the springiness of the coils guessing a fat 3mm. Spaced for max efficiency. Firing at 110 watts.

Cloud. BEAST.


----------

